# On our way to Annecy



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi we are currently on our way to Annercy can anyone recommend any nice places to stay

Many thanks Tony


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

We stayed at Annecy about 3 days ago. ACSI site Au Coeur du Lac, pitches bit small, but excellent location. 
About 5k out of town. Lidl down the road.
Cycle track outside site on lake side. We cycled right around the lake about 50k. If you do the cycle go clockwise as although some parts on road the hill seems easier that way than the other!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Tony0851 said:


> Hi we are currently on our way to Annercy can anyone recommend any nice places to stay
> 
> Many thanks Tony


If you find Annecy a bit busy then head for Lac Bourget to the south. There is an aire camping car attached to the campsite at Bourget de Lac at the southern end.
http://www.camping-bourget-lac.fr/camping-bourget-du-lac

On route the Nantua aire has great views.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

My favourite is Camping International de Lac blue at the south end of the Lake in Doussard.

*Camp shop for basics next door.
*Bar on-site
*Nice pools
*Cycle path is across the road.
*Good "Shopi" Supermarket in Doussard village a short cycle ride away (you can watch the parapenters land too)
*Edge of lake setting - take a boat/dinghi/kayak!
*Boat to Annecy a short walk from site, catch it at "bout du lac Annecy Pier". You can take the bikes on the boT too.
*Watch the paragliders go off the top of col de forclaz

Great spot

http://www.annecy-croisieres.com/en/general-public/discovery-cruises/omnibus-boat-tour.html

For boat info

TM


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

Hawcara said:


> ACSI site Au Coeur du Lac


Good site, 15 min by bike in to town, nice owners, all the pitches are tiered down to the lake and to top it all, there is a all you can eat Chinese buffet restaurant right opposite the site gates. Yum yum


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info going to give teem yobs a go 

Regards Tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cracking little farm site Aire (CL type) at the bottom end of the lake at Lathuile. Think its in the database. We always stay there but its nearly 10 miles back up to Annecy town so you need transport really.

8 euros without leccy or 10 with.

Really quiet but grass can get boggy. The other aires are dire.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

barryd said:


> Really quiet but grass can get boggy. The other aires are dire.


The free one next to/overlooking the lake was ok despite the gas board deciding to dig up the road at 1.00 in the morning. The town is lovely.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

barryd said:


> Really quiet but grass can get boggy. The other aires are dire.


The free one next to/overlooking the lake was ok despite the gas board deciding to dig up the road at 1.00 in the morning. The town is lovely.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

The aire at Lathuile, then take the bus into town. Or cycle if you fancy it - I'm too lazy.  The campsite looked awful, expensive and packed BUT that was in August, it'll probably be fine now. Lathuile aire is on an organic farm, and very pleasant.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Been here two days, absolutely chucking it down.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sysinfo said:


> Been here two days, absolutely chucking it down.


As it is here  in Cheshire


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sysinfo said:


> Been here two days, absolutely chucking it down.


As it is here  in Cheshire


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sysinfo. The rain is supposed to be clearing tomorrow afternoon with a bit of luck


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

So the forecast says. We are on Solitare du lac which closes on Saturday, after that we will be going south. Still, no leaks yet :lol: :lol: 

Bob


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

We're you heading bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Provance possibly, but where the sun is favourable.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Annecy always seems to be eithe boiling hot or chucking it down!

We left there about a month ago. Weather was ok but mixed. Even mid August there were only maybe ten vans at Lathuile. We parked right down the end away from the hookup points and had a massive space to ourselves.

I agree about the town. It really is lovely. Some great places to the North of the lake as well all the way up to Lake Leman but one of the reasons we left the Alps was it was just getting too cold on a morning and evening. Annecy should be ok as its not that high.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hawcara said:


> We stayed at Annecy about 3 days ago. ACSI site Au Coeur du Lac, pitches bit small, but excellent location.
> About 5k out of town. Lidl down the road.
> Cycle track outside site on lake side. We cycled right around the lake about 50k. If you do the cycle go clockwise as although some parts on road the hill seems easier that way than the other!


We were there in late June. Very handy for bus into town with the stop about 100 yards along the road.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*weather*

The weather in Annecy is around 9 months grey!. It is the Alps!.

But for mid going into late September, weather looks to be booking up.

I would have been in the Skies above it but for my injury.

Happy & Safe Travels.

TM


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Provance possibly, but where the sun is favourable.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

you said that an hour ago ! LOL

Anyway, a couple of members down there are having it hot and sunny.

You can google

"webcam cavaliere" for coastal cams in VAR PACA

TM


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well its good news along the Annercy front the SUN is shining


----------

